# Sour cherry syrup, add to keg?



## mje1980 (8/7/14)

I came across this today, grabbed it on the hunch that I could use it in the keg. Was thinking of a plain 50/50 pils wheat grist, 4%, 20 ibu's and wb06. Then add some of this to the keg. It's sweet but sour, so might be a bit of a novelty beer for parties etc, and to get the missus drunk . 

Or, I'll mix it with soda water and give it to the kids. Obviously right before I hand them off to someone else .

I've just made some ice cream, which I'll mix some in before churning.


----------



## Beertard (8/7/14)

Mix the beer with soda water? 

If the beer doesnt work jelly shots with a bit of vodka, gelatin and your cherry syrup would go well, the kids ll love it.


----------



## mje1980 (8/7/14)

Haha, I meant just the syrup with the soda water. But they sure would sleep well .


----------



## Beertard (8/7/14)

Yer I know
Theres a few very nice sounding sour cherry beers on the interwebs, I like the sound of a sour cherry stout and Tasmanian wine barrel aged sour cherry ale, wonder where to get syrups in Brisbane.


----------



## mje1980 (8/7/14)

I've got a couple of Belgian kriek beers on my beer shelf. Waiting for dry July to end . 

This stuff wouldn't make a good sour beer though, too sweet.


----------



## manticle (8/7/14)

Dry july finished last year.


----------

